# Jobs in Heliopolis



## ahmednabil (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi,
Does anyone know a place to post or search for jobs especial to Heliopolis area ?
Thank you.


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

For expats?


----------



## ahmednabil (Oct 28, 2009)

For expats or Egyptians..


----------



## ashton4 (Aug 17, 2012)

Why heliopolis?


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

To advertise on this forum, you have to list the jobs on a special page. If you try to do it on this page, it will be deleted as per the forum's rules.


----------



## ashton4 (Aug 17, 2012)

Where is the special page?


----------



## ahmednabil (Oct 28, 2009)

I did not advertise, I was trying to answer the question and keeping with forum's rules in the same time.


----------



## ahmednabil (Oct 28, 2009)

ashton4 said:


> Where is the special page?


Click "Expat Country Forums" then "All Expat Forums" then go to "Expat Forum Classifieds" section .

"Egypt Jobs" will be under "Overseas title".

I am sorry I could not paste the link as it is not allowed.


----------



## Rennell (Nov 15, 2011)

I too am looking for the classifieds section for job postings. The instructions above are simple enough, yet I get lost at the "Expat Forum Classifieds" link. Maybe my interface is different, or maybe I'm just a big dummy! ha

I did a search. I tried "Ctl-F"... nothing!

Can anyone help me find the classifieds section?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Rennell said:


> I too am looking for the classifieds section for job postings. The instructions above are simple enough, yet I get lost at the "Expat Forum Classifieds" link. Maybe my interface is different, or maybe I'm just a big dummy! ha
> 
> I did a search. I tried "Ctl-F"... nothing!
> 
> Can anyone help me find the classifieds section?




Egypt Jobs - Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad

Sadly there is nothing current as businesses wont pay to become premium members which is a requirement to placing an advert

maiden


----------



## Rennell (Nov 15, 2011)

Thank you Maiden. 

I can stop making myself crazy! I just couldn't figure it out. Sheesh!


----------

